# Speaking of ball mills...



## silversaddle1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I may have a good source for steel balls for you guys building your own mills. As some of you know, we do railroad work for a living. A while back we were at a coal-fired power plant fixing some track when I noticed a scrap dumpster next to a building in the plant. I looked in the bin and there were all these different sized steel balls that came out of the ball mill that crushed the coal. Once they get too small they change them out. Some were the size of a baseball, and smaller. So if you have a coal plant close to you and you are wanting to build a mill, it may work out for you. Just call the power plant and ask to speak to the coal yard supervisor and introduce yourself and explain to him what you are trying to do, maybe if he's a good guy he may help you out. Worth a try!


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 21, 2010)

Crap!!!!! I got all excited about living within a couple of miles of a florida power and light power plant,but I just realized they don't use coal.....crap.
lol....
hey silver.....want to make some money?!?!?!?! lol.
Johnny


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well Ido know the guys real well up at the two power plants we service. Been doing the track work for them for 13 years now. I suppose I could ask them for some of the balls next time we are up there.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 22, 2010)

For those of the forum who like me are totally inept with welding and mechanical devices, if you want a cheap ball mill buy a second hand concrete mixer obtain some large pieces of steel some balls if you can get them too, a piece of heavy duty plastic sheet and some bungy ties like you use to tie down kit on your roof rack and there you go. Load the parts to be crushed into the mixer throw in your balls and bits of steel place the plastic over the front and tie down with the elastic ties switch on and leave until crushed to mesh required. If you want to be slightly less noisy put some rubber matting under the mixer.


----------



## butcher (Feb 25, 2010)

big tires have also been used.


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 25, 2010)

butcher said:


> big tires have also been used.



http://www.scribd.com/doc/26632626/A-Fifty-Pound-Truck-Tire-Rock-Tumbler-Specifications-and-Experiences


----------

